# AF is here!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me again!!! Looks like I am starting the pill tomorrow!!!!!!

Af has arrived, 2 days early but who cares!!!!!!


WOOHOOO!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

wicked, so you can finally begin your treatment,

it seems to take forever for   to come, strange really beings we spend most of the time dreading it.

good luck sweetie,

maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun.

Its all very strange today, as today a year ago we lost our baby, so Im hoping this is a sign that things are going to be ok, and our angel is looking down on us. Sorry to get maudling, but its a bit of an emotional day.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate

Fantastic news honey

So sorry to hear about ur loss a year today 

Good luck for startin the pill tomorrow

Love Emilyxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Cancel all of that. Lena has just told me that as my 2nd HIV test isnt due until october, its best to wait until my next af before starting the pill. Even though she told me I could start this cycle. 

So when the next one starts, start the pill on day 2, then I can take one pack, have my second hiv test and then start nasal spray.

Have had enough of today already.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

aww sweetie, it always seems 1 step forward n 2 steps back doesn't it?, dont worry you will get there soon

love maz xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Awwww iam so sorry to hear wot a tormenting situation ur having hun what are they doing to do?? I thought i had hassel bless u hun ur head must be all over the place  What a shame it all looked good for u, now they telling u sumthing else,iam mad at them just reading ur posts hun so god knows wot u must be feeling,carnt u phone up and ask for sumone else`s suggestions?  I dont no wot it matters wen starting the pill to be honest weather u start it now carnt do u any harm at all,oh well one way to look at it that u will only be on the pill for 1month,another thing i dont understand why the hell they are making u wait until u have had ur 2nd hiv test?I feel for u i really do.
thinking of u and hey they say good things come to those who wait!!!
love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, thanks for the nice message. 

I am a bit annoyed to say the least, last month Lena told me to get the pills, and start on day 2 of this cycle which I was really excited about (as you would be!) So this morning I called to tell her I had started af and would be starting pill tomorrow, and when she called back, she said as my second HIV isnt due until October 20th, there would be no point starting my pill now, as I would be having ec before the second test was due, so to start with next af, then be on it for 3 weeks, and would be on nasal spray at 2nd hiv time.

i suppose it makes sense but I dont understand why I was told to start it then they changed it. 

Oh well. Only another 4 weeks, but whats the betting af is late next time!

Should have just stayed in bed today.
x


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Kate,

Im really sorry to hear about all the messing around with your pill today    If there is one thing I learned whilst I did egg share is that always expect the unexpected    
I know its really hard thinking you are going to start the pill and then being told you have to wait another month, when I was cycling I had a 2 week wait in the middle coz my recipient wasnt ready    it wasnt her fault but still frustrating for me none the less. Anyway, I managed to get through all the waiting and I got my long awaited BFP so keep positive hun      

Good luck and Im sure this month will pass in no time  

Take care

Love Tracey
xxx


----------

